# Who's more sluttier?



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

both need sex to sell but christina is the bad girl rebel while britney is like the 'omg im a closet freak'. both dress like strippers and had done a lot of stupid things. im not hating on them, just bored =D


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Christina Is She needs to sell those CD's..


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Britney. At least Christina can sing... Britney is just whoring herself.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Britney is after that whole wedding crap


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

well.. i think they should just both pose for some nudy pics.. and we'll tell em who's the better of the two.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I think Christina is more sluttier.


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

i think they are both slutty ... but if i had to pick one ... christina wins by a thong strap


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

christina with out a doubt, but there both idiots.

BTW i know some one even sluttier than the both of them put togethr, in fact we all do. that person is:








lmao


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

christina i bet shes a filty slut in bed


----------



## sprinter78 (Nov 24, 2003)

Christina is definitely more so than Britney, however Britney takes the cake on "dumbest things ever done to promote one's image"


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

> Britney. At least Christina can sing... Britney is just whoring herself.


I agree - Christina can sing...but in my opinion, theyre both whores.


----------



## Chimaira (Jan 13, 2004)

Christina has already admitted to having sex with multiple guys, but that doesn't make her a slut.

I am a fan of neither, but i will not descriminate on how one will sell their product. If a dipshit is going to buy a CD because Christina is a little kinky in her sell tactics, that makes them the idiot, while Christina makes money, and laughs at the idiots who think they will ever dream of getting a piece of her, or her boobies for that matter.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

> christina i bet shes a filty slut in bed


i'd still love to get drrrrrty with that filthy slut in bed























but here's how it goes, Christina's the slut and brittnney is the dumb chick from the south, like have you seen this girl answer interviews, omg she's worse at answering Questions then Pres. Bush


----------



## Chimaira (Jan 13, 2004)

And these guys below in my signature, are the guys who stuck the headstock of their guitars right up Christina's Snapper. Lmfao.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Oh wow, how many times have I said what you guys are saying and been called jealous just because I'm a girl saying it! LOL!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> christina with out a doubt, but there both idiots.
> 
> BTW i know some one even sluttier than the both of them put togethr, in fact we all do. that person is:
> 
> ...


 Innes ->







<- rbP NUT


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

i like whores there great


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

They are both whores!!!








However I chose christina as the sluttier one!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

christina hands down..britney tries to act slutty..but no dice...christina is a 110 percent hooker wear


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Mettle said:


> Britney. At least Christina can sing... Britney is just whoring herself.


 I agree.


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Of course Christina's more sluttier...

The sad part is that christina always get the leftovers of what Britney passes up. She's always second choice.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

thePACK said:


> christina hands down..britney tries to act slutty..but no dice...christina is a 110 percent hooker wear


 yep

i dont like both of them

i think they would cheat a lot on you are also i dont want a girl who can sing


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> dont want a girl who can sing


Why not? My b/f loves to hear me sing, even though the music I sing isn't exactly his favorite.


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

Doesn't really matter, I wouldn't kick either of them outta' my bed!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

christinas sluttier...but hell I don't care I'd f*ck em both!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

im more sluttier! Oppps did i just ype that?!?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> christinas sluttier...but hell I don't care I'd f*ck em both!


 and get every std known to man


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Christina Aguilera is also better looking


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Any chick that cant go through a metal detector in an airport without her multiple piercings setting it off is the bugger slut.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> christinas sluttier...but hell I don't care I'd f*ck em both!


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

I'd say Britney. That dumb bitch is just stupid and I just wanna throw a dildo at her face and hit her in the eye.


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm in love with Britnet Spears
















How can you resist this chick?!?! She's sooo goddamn hot!!!


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> im more sluttier! Oppps did i just ype that?!?


 role up, role up.....................
in the blue corner we have "o snap its eric"
and
in the pink corner we have "innes"
ladies and gentlemen its hand bags at dawn!!!

*ROUND 1*










*ROUND 2*










*ROUND 3*


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

id love a 3 some with the both of them


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> o snap its eric said:
> 
> 
> > im more sluttier! Oppps did i just ype that?!?
> ...


 *ROUND 5*


----------



## mctwist159 (Jan 7, 2004)

pamonster said:


> Christina Aguilera is also better looking


 i totally agree with you on that one, brittany spears looks like shes had plastic surgery on her face, she looks like a fake idiot with fetal alcohol syndrome


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

Innes said:


> rbP NUT said:
> 
> 
> > o snap its eric said:
> ...


 *ROUND 6*










you love it innes :rasp:


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

Christina is ugly.
Briteny is still in the green light districts compared to Christina's sluttiness.


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

caazi said:


> Christina is ugly.
> Briteny is still in the green light districts compared to Christina's sluttiness.


 thank you :nod:


----------

